
Show HN: Topic-based 1-on-1 chat - andsko
https://convabout.com/
======
batch12
Looks interesting, I checked out a couple but didn't see much in the way of
response. Probably a chicken/egg issue. Nobody to chat with yet, so no reason
to stay and chat, etc.

~~~
andsko
Did you click "start"? In that case _you_ are meant to respond. Again: 1on1
chat.

~~~
batch12
yeah, I found an existing chat and responded. I waited a minute and didn't see
a reply so I moved on. Maybe I'm just impatient. If the intent is for not all
chats to be realtime, maybe something to remind folks to check back may help
until you hit critical mass. If not, maybe some kind of indication that the
other party is present and waiting for a response.

~~~
batch12
It would also be nice to be able to easily leave a conversation so it doesn't
fill up the 'my conversations' window. The conversation could then go back to
the main list to be fulfilled by someone else maybe.

~~~
andsko
Aha. Maybe a flag both on the index page and in the chat window that a user is
offline? And an option to leave a conversation even if a responder wrote
messages but didn't get any from an author yet? Then this conversation goes
back to the index page.

~~~
batch12
Yeah that'd be cool. There could be other circumstances where you'd want to be
able to leave a conversation as well-- abusive, bad partner, etc. Anyway
again- nice work.

~~~
andsko
Good point. Thank you!

------
Ambol
No idea how it works. Click on "start" and nothing happens.

~~~
andsko
Start=start conversation. It redirects you to the chat window. Should I name
the button "start chatting"?

~~~
Ambol
It doesn't seem to work in my browser:

>(index):1 Uncaught (in promise) null

~~~
andsko
You're right. Fixed now. Thank you!

